# African grey



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a miserable nasty African grey 21 years ago which I could not do anything with so I got rid of him.
For the last few months I have been searching high and low for a java or hill Mynah bird but nothing came up.
I came across this bird on preloved with a young lady who had to work long shifts which led to this African grey plucking himself to look like a tescos supermarket oven ready chicken.
I picked him up this afternoon and he is getting so much fuss from all six of us in our household and hes started talking and eating like mad less than an hour after arriving here.
Here is picture of him earlier today,more will follow if I can get him back on the road to a nice coat.


----------



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Brilliant news to be hearing that you're trying to bring him back to 100% health again, I hate it when people buy into animals not understanding the full requirements, however, she did the right thing selling it and letting it go on to a better home. Good luck!


----------



## dragora (May 12, 2008)

Poor baby, good luck I am sure he will Love being in a busy household, Elmo certainly does. How old is he.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

dragora said:


> Poor baby, good luck I am sure he will Love being in a busy household, Elmo certainly does. How old is he.


He is 5 years old and he seems to have settled in well just after a day.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Well done for adopting him, Sounds like he appreciates his new life already. And it's nice to see his previous owner did something to change his life for the better


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

He will feel like he's stopped smoking as the previous owner smoked,his cover and toys stank of ****.


----------

